
Think before returning items to Amazon, you may avoid a lifetime ban - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/think-before-returning-items-to-amazon-you-may-avoid-a-lifetime-ban/
======
skate22
Ive personally unpacked a few hundred returned orders over the course of 5ish
years.

Many were completely unopened acompanied by a negative review regarding the
quality of the product. Some 'customers' even claimed the product made them
severely ill (they didnt even break the safety seal)

Im pretty confident there were some competitors trying to manipulate page
rankings

